
EFF to Court: Public Right to Access the Law Should Not Be Blocked by Copyright - em3rgent0rdr
https://www.eff.org/press/releases/eff-court-industry-groups-bogus-copyright-case-will-block-public-access-written-laws
======
gumby
and ignorance of the law is no defense!

Of course you are already subject to _secret_ laws that you do not have the
right to discuss in open court:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gilmore_v._Gonzales](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gilmore_v._Gonzales)
and
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_law](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secret_law)

